# Mystery of the dissapearing fish?



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Over the last two weeks I have lost a 6 line wrasse, and 3 BG Chromis. No remains, no jumpers, just dissapeared ...anyone have any ideas? I am thinking maybe some kind of fish predator such as large mantis or bristle worm?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mystery???*

well the mystery is as mysterious as your info .
I don't see any profiles on your tank 
tank size ..how longs it been running ... parameters ...when were fish purchased ..equipment you are running , what other fish or livestock do u have in the tank ....

we cant help if we have no info .my guess is the fish were previously just purchased and not healthy to begin with .. did u qt the fish before they were moved to display tank ....
so many factors that could affect the death .like I said I have had some fish disappear and the reason I never found them was cause of the clean up crew that I have .

good luck 
tom


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Tank is 52G, about 11 months old The fish that died have been with me from the beginning. None showed obvious signs of illness, except on Chromis, and I do have crypto in the tank.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This kind of issue, fish missing, am sure happens to many of us keeping SW. The body never found, no evidence of the murderer, it just happens since you cannot be keeping an eye on your tank all the time.

Sometimes you know, if the fish is sick or newly introduced.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Back near the end of December, after 2 months in QT I put 2 paired Sleeper Gold Head Gobies in my Display. Saw them once a few days later peaking out from a rock.

I've never seen them again. No evidence of anything going wrong, no bodies...

Just wanted to share that. As Loonie mentioned, this probably happens to many of us. Maybe I'll find an answer when I tear my tank down one day.


Now that I think of it... I haven't seen my 2 Peppermint Shrimps in a month or two.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

do you have a cat?


----------

